# New Nintendo protection broken in under 24 hours!



## Opium (Oct 29, 2007)

*New Nintendo protection broken in under 24 hours!*
Mario Galaxy on CycloWiz & D2Ckey






It has taken under 24 hours for Team Cyclops to crack Nintendo's new copy protection on Super Mario Galaxy. The CycloWiz now joins the D2CKey as the only modchips capable of playing the backup.



The new beta firmware for CycloWiz modchips defeats Nintendo's protection by improving the stealth mode of the chip. Super Mario Galaxy initially could detect if your Wii was running a burnt copy of the game and returned an error that a modchip was detected on your system.





			
				Team Cyclops said:
			
		

> We have a new firmware in beta-test (V3.6) that seems to run "protected" games fine. Be warned that not all the chip features/setups where tested yet, so if you want a firmware that has been completely tested, please wait a few more days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




All other modchips are now having to play catchup to the excellent example and quick standards set by Team Cyclops. This news may be frustrating if you are an owner of a different modchip but remember CycloWiz has proven it is indeed possible to defeat Nintendo's new copy protection.



The *Wiikey Team* has already stated they are well aware of the issue and are "currently investigating the issues and will post a new announcement as soon as we have something to report."



The backup will run on both NTSC and *PAL* Wii systems, however the game includes a mini-update on the disc that could wreck a PAL Wii menu. *Use caution if running this game on PAL*.



*The Metroid Prime 3 "turn-off trick" does work.* You can avoid duplicate News and Weather channels on a PAL Wii by using this method. But please remember you *MUST* be on the latest Wii system firmware before attempting this trick. As of writing the latest firmware is 3.1.






CycloWiz 3.6 Beta (NTSC)




CycloWiz 3.6 Beta (PAL)




Source


----------



## tjas (Oct 29, 2007)

Woow cheers for the cyclo team!!


----------



## kuyamiko (Oct 29, 2007)

amazing talent!!!!   propz!!!!


----------



## Renegade_R (Oct 29, 2007)

I feel bitter...the WiiKey says they are 'investigating the issue' with absolutely no ETA...knowing the Xeno team, they are going to take years before completion of this update (anyways it won't be released till when we don't care anymore).

Anyways enjoy the game Cyclo owners...I shouldn't of blasted you guys back in the early purchasing days.  Cause now I envy you guys.


----------



## ridgecity (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm surprised to the extremes people go to avoid paying for copy.... the game is totally worth buying people...


----------



## CrimsoniteX (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(ridgecity @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> I'm surprised to the extremes people go to avoid paying for copy.... the game is totally worth buying people...



I don't know about most people, but I plan on buying it on release. I think a lot (not all) people are in the same boat, we just want to play it early


----------



## MC DUI (Oct 29, 2007)

Has anybody confirmed whether an original copy of the game will run on a Wiikey modchipped Wii?

I have no problem buying an original copy of the game to play but I don't want to buy it if it won't work on my Wiikey'd Wii.


----------



## JPH (Oct 29, 2007)

Good news!

Maybe the Wiikey team and other teams can work on getting past this.
And maybe people will stop flooding that damn Mario release topic so the portal can return back to normal...


----------



## CrimsoniteX (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(MC DUI @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Has anybody confirmed whether an original copy of the game will run on a Wiikey modchipped Wii?
> 
> I have no problem buying an original copy of the game to play but I don't want to buy it if it won't work on my Wiikey'd Wii.



Yes it will work fine, only burnt discs have the issue.


----------



## Renegade_R (Oct 29, 2007)

The commotion will not die down until the WiiKey team releases an update and through our experience, we know it takes literally forever.


----------



## Opium (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(MC DUI @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Has anybody confirmed whether an original copy of the game will run on a Wiikey modchipped Wii?
> 
> I have no problem buying an original copy of the game to play but I don't want to buy it if it won't work on my Wiikey'd Wii.



It was reported to work just fine. The Wii only has troubles with it if it is a burnt copy of the game.


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 29, 2007)

SUCK ON THOSE BALLS NINTENDO


----------



## virulous (Oct 29, 2007)

All wiikey owners = screwed for eternity (ex. Yours Truly)


----------



## zif (Oct 29, 2007)

Apparently the team wasn't trying to fix Super Mario Galaxy, but just made their chip more efficient. The fact that SMG works was an unexpected bonus.


----------



## IxthusTiger (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> SUCK ON THOSE BALLS NINTENDO


Not cool. We love nintendo. Most of us buy the games we really like. Most of us. And those who don't do that buy lots of official hardware, accessories, and virtual console games and have girlfriends who do buy all the games they like.


----------



## blindr (Oct 29, 2007)

i wish i had bought a cyclowiz instead... of the wiikey


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(ridgecity @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> I'm surprised to the extremes people go to avoid paying for copy.... the game is totally worth buying people...



I have already pre-ordered my order my copy... But what about other less polished games that deserve a "test run" only and may also feature protection?

What about PAL owners who otherwise have to wait (potentially) months longer to play/buy the same games as their US counterparts?

This is about more than just a single release...


----------



## T-hug (Oct 29, 2007)

This is amazing news, people always bash each others mods but the true test is speed of updates when theres a problem and Cyclo have just owned everyone.
Glad I still don't have a Wii! Considering buying this and Metroid next month tho heh, both games are totally worth it!  
Didn't feel like posting in the 906 post SMG release thread (btw I'm pretty sure that's a record for this site!!).


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 29, 2007)

considering their messages, it seems they have updated their chips to fix a reading issue on the disc, not a stealth issue as they said the wii can check the ram of the drive chips. So a patch of the iso might be possible.


----------



## Warm Woolly Shee (Oct 29, 2007)

Congrats Team Cyclops!


----------



## paOol (Oct 29, 2007)

so the release is real?
mario galaxy actually came out wayy before nov. 12?

wasn't metroid prime 3 released a little early also?


----------



## OrGoN3 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(paOol @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> so the release is real?
> mario galaxy actually came out wayy before nov. 12?
> 
> wasn't metroid prime 3 released a little early also?



Yes, I believe it was. By the same group nonetheless. They rock!


----------



## jaxxster (Oct 29, 2007)

hahaha....this makes me so glad i stuck with my cyclowiz....remember when the wiikey was due out? Everyone was slagging off the team left right and centre? 

congrats to the team....hope they had a nice drink after this!


----------



## adzix (Oct 29, 2007)

now what i wanna know: are there any pal cyclowiz users out there that gave mario a try? i am still downloading so i'll have to wait for some more hrs (yea slow connection) and i wanna know if the update gives me another 2 useless channels.
thx in advance


----------



## jaxxster (Oct 29, 2007)

ive already got the 2 usdeless channels so if thats all the update does im not fussed.


----------



## adzix (Oct 29, 2007)

i am just kinda worried it will add another 2?
why do they state i should set my language to english if it doesn't to further damage? just curious.


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 29, 2007)

Congrats to Team Cyclops, who are proving to be very reputable members of the modding scene with their CycloWiz and CycloDS updates!


----------



## Dingler (Oct 29, 2007)

Just saw this on the Wiikey site:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> [07.10.29] Issues with Super Mario Galaxy
> 
> Within the last 24 hours, we have received a huge number of emails from Wiikey users asking about the issues with the new Super Mario Galaxy game that are affecting all serial modchips. We would like to assure everyone that we are currently investigating the issues and will post a new announcement as soon as we have something to report.
> 
> We would also like to take this opportunity to thank you for your patience and for your continued support. Although we cannot reply to each individual email, please be assured that all of your comments are being read and taken seriously.



They better come up with a fix fast, or they'll start loosing customers. Maybe that'll be enough motivation for them to get moving


----------



## wohoo (Oct 29, 2007)

Best news I've ever read!... I think
This saves me a lot of time so I can skip reading the rest of the 63 pages in the SMG thread!


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 29, 2007)

ha, forget it wiikey users we ain't playing this game anytime soon knowing the stupid wiikey team, great, just great, i guess i will have to buy this one....


----------



## Alastair (Oct 29, 2007)

Great news. Sadly I have a WiiKey but I trust that a fix will be out by the time the PAL version of this game gets released.


----------



## Heran Bago (Oct 29, 2007)

Blu` pointed out in IRC that the wiikey site's been updated again.


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> [07.10.29] Update on Super Mario Galaxy Issue
> 
> In addition to the announcement made earlier today about Super Mario Galaxy, we are pleased to confirm that we have now identified the copy protection method responsible and created a fix.
> 
> ...


Maybe they're on the ball this time. I just hope the "delivery system" isn't sending it to testers and waiting two months for it to leak.


----------



## Teun (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Alastair @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Great news. Sadly I have a WiiKey but I trust that a fix will be out by the time the PAL version of this game gets released.


I certainly hope so!


----------



## Warm Woolly Shee (Oct 29, 2007)

I need to finish Zack & Wiki and MP3 before I play Mario.  Thankfully I have wiikey so there's no choice!


----------



## Dirtie (Oct 29, 2007)

Now that it works, will the brick blocker be able to stop the update? Or is that a completely different issue...


----------



## Hero-Link (Oct 29, 2007)

this might just be me... but has anyone tried deleting their channels, doing the update and then downloading again the channels? you might not get the duplicate channels i think


----------



## fenix4o9 (Oct 29, 2007)

Why did I choose Wiikey!! Their update will take years. By then, we'll have Super Mario Universe... "
hahah hipN said it !!!!! only thing that made me laugh reading all this .. well i say if wiikey does not send out an update within a week im switching chips to cyclo... i dont want to have to wait to play smash. and before anyone bitches that smg is better . idk i love smash and smg is set for next month so if i get it early woohoo if not i can wait. so im switching if no update by the 16th. and im taking it that all the wiinja, or whatever it is called they will all have to switch cause they cant update. so wiikey will lose money if they dont do something! and if cyclo can update and fix that fast that shows something to me ill be so happy to give money to someone who cares and or is just that good props


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Hero-Link @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> this might just be me... but has anyone tried deleting their channels, doing the update and then downloading again the channels? you might not get the duplicate channels i think



you can't delete the weather and news channel.


----------



## rhyguy (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Why did I choose Wiikey!! Their update will take years. By then, we'll have Super Mario Universe... "
> hahah hipN said it !!!!! only thing that made me laugh reading all this .. well i say if wiikey does not send out an update within a week im switching chips to cyclo... i dont want to have to wait to play smash. and before anyone bitches that smg is better . idk i love smash and smg is set for next month so if i get it early woohoo if not i can wait. so im switching if no update by the 16th. and im taking it that all the wiinja, or whatever it is called they will all have to switch cause they cant update. so wiikey will lose money if they dont do something! and if cyclo can update and fix that fast that shows something to me ill be so happy to give money to someone who cares and or is just that good props


isnt smash coming out next year? how do you know that they might not make a new method that corrupts modchip firmware


----------



## fenix4o9 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(rhyguy @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Why did I choose Wiikey!! Their update will take years. By then, we'll have Super Mario Universe... "
> ...


ahh but if they do make some new way and it is fixable.. i would bet that cyclo would be first out with a fix. that is if wiikey take sometime to release this fix.


----------



## Teun (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Heran Bago @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Blu` pointed out in IRC that the wiikey site's been updated again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, they've said something like that before..


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 29, 2007)

The MP3 turn-off trick to avoid duplicate channels DOES NOT WORK. I have tried pulling the power at 20%, 50% and 90% and I still got duplicate channels, so beware!

My Wii still works fine though and still reports to be 3.1E. All backups still work, now I just need to get a CycloWiz.


----------



## NoNameFace (Oct 29, 2007)

http://www.teamcyclops.com/forum/showpost....33&postcount=43

this guy on cyclowiz forum said the MP3 trick did work.


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Oct 29, 2007)

The scene is just crazy at the moment... First SMG (USA) released 3 weeks early. The no SMG for anyone due to copy protection. Then there is a workaround, but only for certain chips. Then the announcement that Wiikey team is working on an update. And this whole time IT WORKS ON PAL!!!

Oh the insanity?!


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Oct 29, 2007)

Does anyone tried it on a PAL Wii with WiiFree ?

PS : If someone could send me a PM to give me a link to SMG, I'll bow for eternity


----------



## ConraDargo (Oct 29, 2007)

*WiiKey update for those who haven't already heard:*

"In addition to the announcement made earlier today about Super Mario Galaxy, we are pleased to confirm that we have now identified the copy protection method responsible and created a fix."


----------



## totty (Oct 29, 2007)

i dont get it, does the MP3 metod work or not on PAL?

im actually pritty shure Wiikey will release this fast, as they have allready made the fix.


----------



## unr (Oct 29, 2007)

Now that the game works, how is it? Worth the risk for PAL users? Lives up to the expectations?


----------



## platypusrme427 (Oct 29, 2007)

Quote from Wiikey site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> [07.10.29] Update on Super Mario Galaxy Issue
> 
> In addition to the announcement made earlier today about Super Mario Galaxy, we are pleased to confirm that we have now identified the copy protection method responsible and created a fix.
> 
> ...


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 29, 2007)

Everyone knew that it would be broken.. but I was expecting it to take more time..


----------



## Little (Oct 29, 2007)

People need to stop wiikey bashing. PMG you can't play your pirated game yet boo hoo hoo. They are obviously working on the situation so give them a frigging break.  You people see pirating as a right rather than a privilege.


----------



## yus786 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Little @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> People need to stop wiikey bashing. PMG you can't play your pirated game yet boo hoo hoo. They are obviously working on the situation so give them a frigging break.Â You people see pirating as a right rather than a privilege.



yep people need to stop bashing it, i am sooo glad i got a wiikey put into my machine so i can update it myself, i feel sorry for people that got sold a modded wii with a open source mod inside as they have to contact the guy that sold them it and get an update if it ever comes out.

i hope the wiikey team release an update quick though as i am dying to play this release 

regards

yus786


----------



## platypusrme427 (Oct 29, 2007)

I love my wiikey, but I just wish they had the same support team as cyclops did. That's all


----------



## tjas (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(2cb2ct7 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> The scene is just crazy at the moment... First SMG (USA) released 3 weeks early. The no SMG for anyone due to copy protection. Then there is a workaround, but only for certain chips. Then the announcement that Wiikey team is working on an update. And this whole time IT WORKS ON PAL!!!
> 
> Oh the insanity?!Â


HUH? Did it work on pal the whole time? No way.. right? :S


----------



## MohammadKoush (Oct 29, 2007)

i am glad i went external instolation, link here this way i go with both wiiikey and cyclowiz, and with none if some thing needs to detect a mod and kill my setup, oh and i have found out that my first cyclowiz chip was dod, any way after sodering another chip on an external setup now i play SMG.  ........side note you see this is what i thoght when i went with this setup, i sed "what if some game only play on a serten chip and not other" , then i sed "i better go external switchable."


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 29, 2007)

The Cyclowiz owners are so lucky.

both of them.


----------



## Teun (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> The Cyclowiz owners are so lucky.
> 
> both of them.


----------



## dreassica (Oct 29, 2007)

I sure hope any opensource mod will update theirs fast as well as my wiiboss doesnt alow wiikey and cyclo fws flashed to it.


----------



## adgloride (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(ridgecity @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> I'm surprised to the extremes people go to avoid paying for copy.... the game is totally worth buying people...



The protection that it uses, even if you buy the original I don't think it won't work on a modded wii.  With the wiikey I don't think theirs any way to turn it totally off so it can't be detected at all.  If we're in luck the wiikey team might have an update before christmas.


----------



## jumpman17 (Oct 29, 2007)

Enjoy the game guys. I won't get to play it until Christmas I'm afraid.


----------



## Tweeder (Oct 29, 2007)

From WiiKey Website....




			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> [07.10.29] Update on Super Mario Galaxy Issue
> 
> In addition to the announcement made earlier today about Super Mario Galaxy, we are pleased to confirm that we have now identified the copy protection method responsible and created a fix.
> 
> ...



Looks like we'll be playing sooner then we thought! Go WiiKey!


----------



## Selxis (Oct 29, 2007)

So what if you got a PAL Wii and you already have the two duplicated channels as a result from not using the turn-off trick from Metroid Prime 3?

Can anyone confirm if this changes anything when running SMG and getting the two channels? Will you get four duplicated channels?


----------



## xflash (Oct 29, 2007)

so i take it nothing for the wiinja V2 yet huh?(or is that impossible anyway since it can't be updated?)


----------



## StacMaster-S (Oct 29, 2007)

I guess my biggest question is, is this release the real final ISO, or is it the ISO that has been given out to store kiosks meant for demo purposes? I mean wouldn't that explain some possible issues running on home systems?


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 29, 2007)

Couldn't Nintendo brick the console once it found a modchip instead of just saying "Your system has a modchip"!?

Boy.. that would be fun


----------



## Critical_Impact (Oct 29, 2007)

I'd say unless they are 100% sure their modchip detection works that it'd be suicide to brick consoles.


----------



## Tanas (Oct 29, 2007)

Just done the 15% update trick which worked. I didnt get the dupe weather and news channels. All I need now is a new chip to get past the copy protection warning.


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Oct 29, 2007)

Still no response from a WiiFree pic user ?


----------



## LordWill072284 (Oct 29, 2007)

And still nothing from the wiinja dept on any updates ot even announcement sayin there working on it :S the wiinja can be updated, wiinja.com and click utils, figured it'd be there but on their forums, no info from the mod's sayin there doin anything about it yet, here's hoping me and my friends don't have to go out and buy a wiikey :S


----------



## soul2soul (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Tanas @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Just done the 15% update trick which worked. I didnt get the dupe weather and news channels. All I need now is a new chip to get past the copy protection warning.



I thought that 15% thing didn't work for SMG?


----------



## htoxad (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(iori-kyo-k @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Still no response from a WiiFree pic user ?


What about it?
They'll probably get an update out in a week or so and you'll need a programmer to update.


----------



## dydy (Oct 29, 2007)

The next firmware update WIIKEY for SMG is for PAL and US users? Same to the cyclowiz firwmare 2 release?..i hope the team wiikey make two Update PAL and US?


----------



## Tanas (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(htoxad @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(iori-kyo-k @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Still no response from a WiiFree pic user ?
> ...



Wiifree seems to be dead, I think theres more chance of an update for YAOSM.


----------



## Ramis (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Selxis @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> So what if you got a PAL Wii and you already have the two duplicated channels as a result from not using the turn-off trick from Metroid Prime 3?
> 
> Can anyone confirm if this changes anything when running SMG and getting the two channels? Will you get four duplicated channels?



No, if you already have duplicated channels the SMG disc has no additional affects.


----------



## Selxis (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Ramis @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Selxis @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > So what if you got a PAL Wii and you already have the two duplicated channels as a result from not using the turn-off trick from Metroid Prime 3?
> ...



Cheers for your reply.


----------



## dydy (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes i hope 2 firmware come PAL and US by the team wiikey^^same to team cyclop


----------



## webjedi (Oct 29, 2007)

Congrats to Cyclo Team.  They are quick with CycloDS Evolution updates as well.  

Hope WiiKey team is quick as well.  I'm in no hurry but if the update takes months (liek the last one) then I'll need to open up my Wii and change over to a CycloWiz.


----------



## dydy (Oct 29, 2007)

Honestly the team wiikey is very slow..buy a cyclowiz i think is better?


----------



## Matty (Oct 29, 2007)

*CryARiver* ... waiting for wiiKey Update


----------



## dydy (Oct 29, 2007)

If i see that it is too long for update the team wiikey i open my wii and I buy and i put a cyclowiz


----------



## shadowboy (Oct 29, 2007)

Till Nov. 16, thats how long wiikey team has before I switch to cyclowiz.

I want mario dammit.

Team says: 
[07.10.29] Update on Super Mario Galaxy Issue
In addition to the announcement made earlier today about Super Mario Galaxy, we are pleased to confirm that we have now identified the copy protection method responsible and created a fix.

In order to guarantee stability, we have had to make a fairly major change to the way the code works. While all tests have proven positive, the challenge now is to create a delivery system to allow existing Wiikeys to be updated.

As ever, we appreciate your patience and support while we do this.


----------



## WIIBEJAMMIN (Oct 29, 2007)

Any one try it yet on the WiiD modchip?


----------



## dydy (Oct 29, 2007)

LOL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 one is going to wait 6 months to have the update wiikey you will see


----------



## kedest (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm waiting for a YAOSM update. Or WiiFree. Or any other opensource software that works on my chip/


----------



## Tanas (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(kedest @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> I'm waiting for a YAOSM update. Or WiiFree. Or any other opensource software that works on my chip/



Same here, I've already done the 15% update trick, now i'm just waiting in hope for YAOSM to be updated.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Oct 29, 2007)

I can't believe there isn't a comment about the game yet. Or maybe its cos the people playing are dangerously addicted to it now..


----------



## totty (Oct 29, 2007)

Dear Wiikey, where the hell is our SMG update?

Regards, Bob


----------



## amrod (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(totty @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Dear Wiikey, where the hell is our SMG update?
> 
> Regards, Bob




I guess it isnt when hell freezes ovah, because with redsox winning it just did


----------



## adgloride (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Till Nov. 16, thats how long wiikey team has before I switch to cyclowiz.
> 
> I want mario dammit.
> 
> ...



If its anytime like last time when they tested the code we have months before its released 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I dunno why they can't do a quick beta fix like the cyclowiz.  After all if it doesn't work properly we have the disc to go back to the old stable firmware.


----------



## dydy (Oct 29, 2007)

One is going to wait 6 months to have the update wiikey me i believe them not..WIIKEY team is too slow



ps: sorry double post


----------



## dydy (Oct 29, 2007)

One is going to wait 6 months to have the update wiikey me i believe them not..WIIKEY team is too slow...solution buy the cycloWIz?


----------



## OrGoN3 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(dydy @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> One is going to wait 6 months to have the update wiikey me i believe them not..WIIKEY team is too slow...solution buy the cycloWIz?



From wiikey.cn:
[07.10.29] Update on Super Mario Galaxy Issue
In addition to the announcement made earlier today about Super Mario Galaxy, we are pleased to confirm that we have now identified the copy protection method responsible and created a fix.

In order to guarantee stability, we have had to make a fairly major change to the way the code works. While all tests have proven positive, the challenge now is to create a delivery system to allow existing Wiikeys to be updated.

As ever, we appreciate your patience and support while we do this.


----------



## Nekobibu (Oct 29, 2007)

Are you gonna quote this wiikey.cn message again and again until the new firmware is released??


----------



## dydy (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(OrGoN3 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(dydy @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > One is going to wait 6 months to have the update wiikey me i believe them not..WIIKEY team is too slow...solution buy the cycloWIz?
> ...




LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .........buy a CycloWiz^^


----------



## adgloride (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Couldn't Nintendo brick the console once it found a modchip instead of just saying "Your system has a modchip"!?
> 
> Boy.. that would be fun



Do you remember the paper mario update when the NTSC version bricked PAL wiis?  All the will happen is people would take the wii back to the store.  Then nintendo lose loads of money.


----------



## jaxxster (Oct 29, 2007)

how many fucking times did i see that news post from the wiikey website in this thread....fucking hell! Quoted at least 6 times!


----------



## amptor (Oct 29, 2007)

heh it's always a matter of time.. I'm just amazed that they even bother, without Rare around any more.  Although they did put protection on super mario all-stars which got cracked right away anyway.  If Nintendo really wanted to protect their games, they'd have to have it authenticate with servers online.  Not sure why they don't do all that but I guess there's a lot of epople who don't have their wii connected to the internet.. I think they could do better at protecting their games, but they don't want to spend all the money on R&D which I think is kinda nonsense.  You don't want your games pirated but you 'give up' or half-ass the protection. heh.   half assing it is a waste of development money.


----------



## SnickS (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(adgloride @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Couldn't Nintendo brick the console once it found a modchip instead of just saying "Your system has a modchip"!?
> ...



And it's in many countries illegal to brick the system because of a modchip.


----------



## tomqman (Oct 29, 2007)

omg i got mario galaxy working on wiikey heres how i did it 
1.you must be a noob
2.open your wii with wiikey installed
3.solder wires to any where (use water on board to make wires stick down better)
4.burn mario galaxy to disc then glue it to the bottom off wiisports (jam works if you have no glue)
5.hammer a nail into the middle of your wii (if you dont get into the center it will only let you play mario for 30000hours)
6.unplug your wii from the mains then push the disc into the slot. after the disc is all the way in, run a bath get in with your wii and submerge for atleast 10mins. finally your almost done put the wii into the microwave on 900wats(fullpower) for 30mins then put your head up to the glass and watch


----------



## robi (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(tomqman @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> omg i got mario galaxy working on wiikey heres how i did it
> 1.you must be a noob
> 2.open your wii with wiikey installed
> 3.solder wires to any where (use water on board to make wires stick down better)
> ...




I tried that but now I can't play backups!


----------



## ssj4android (Oct 29, 2007)

So, it doesn't work with any free PIC firmware?
What is this about 13% updating?


----------



## berlinka (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> As ever, we appreciate your patience and support while we do this.



_As ever_ I don't give a bloody fuck about what the Wiikey team _appreciates_!! I don't have patience and don't support Wiikey at all. It just so happens to be that the guy who modded my Wii only sold the Wiikey! 

Personally I don't care if Mario Galaxy works or not (yet) because I have a wonderful time playing Metroid Prime Corruption and the amazing Zack & Wiki! 

Tonight I was playing a bit of that Zack & Wiki and suddenly I felt quite ashamed that I was stealing all of my games, because it's one of the games (like Metroid) that really shows the developers' love for the game. And I'm getting all this for free! And still one's not satisfied

Sometimes I feel like a spoiled kid, I hardly play a game all the way through and still I download everything that's "hot".

I seriously am thinking of buying more games, and I'll probably start with Mario Galaxy


----------



## Zobman (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(WIIBEJAMMIN @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Any one try it yet on the WiiD modchip?


Well, it doesn't worth the trip. Let's wait for a new firmware from the Wiid team... but it looks like they are sleeping deeply since april


----------



## j5c077 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(tomqman @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> omg i got mario galaxy working on wiikey heres how i did it
> 1.you must be a noob
> 2.open your wii with wiikey installed
> 3.solder wires to any where (use water on board to make wires stick down better)
> ...



jesus

stfu


----------



## Taras (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(dydy @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> If i see that it is too long for update the team wiikey i open my wii and I buy and i put a cyclowiz



Did your parents have any kids that lived?


----------



## maverickhunter (Oct 29, 2007)

cant wait till wiikeys patch is out


----------



## coolbho3000 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Nekobibu @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Are you gonna quote this wiikey.cn message again and again until the new firmware is released??


[07.10.29] Update on Super Mario Galaxy Issue
In addition to the announcement made earlier today about Super Mario Galaxy, we are pleased to confirm that we have now identified the copy protection method responsible and created a fix.

In order to guarantee stability, we have had to make a fairly major change to the way the code works. While all tests have proven positive, the challenge now is to create a delivery system to allow existing Wiikeys to be updated.

As ever, we appreciate your patience and support while we do this.


----------



## brpn (Oct 29, 2007)

ahahah all those ppl who bitched and said team cyclops sucked way back when the updates were supposed to be out for the dre and drive speed issues and how great wii key was!! glad i got my cyclowiz!!


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(tomqman @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> omg i got mario galaxy working on wiikey heres how i did it
> 1.you must be a noob
> 2.open your wii with wiikey installed
> 3.solder wires to any where (use water on board to make wires stick down better)
> ...



LOL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










n00bs FTW!


----------



## blindr (Oct 29, 2007)

damn this is a huge topic, imagine the commotion is SSBB doesn't work


----------



## Jaems (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Taras @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(dydy @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > If i see that it is too long for update the team wiikey i open my wii and I buy and i put a cyclowiz
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## WIIBEJAMMIN (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Zobman @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(WIIBEJAMMIN @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Any one try it yet on the WiiD modchip?
> > Well, it doesn't worth the trip. Let's wait for a new firmware from the Wiid team... but it looks like they are sleeping deeply since april



What do you mean?  I'm going to go burn the game and try it on my WiiD.   And when it errors I'll go get my other Wiid.


----------



## StacMaster-S (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(maverickhunter @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> cant wait till wiikeys patch is out



I have to admit it's pretty painful sitting on this ISO knowing I can't play it because I went with WiiKey. But hey, who can blame me... it sounded pretty awesome at the time!

Typically I can be pretty patient with these things... but Mario Galaxy and Smash Bros Brawl... it's going to be tough. >___


----------



## Jaems (Oct 30, 2007)

I was short on money when I bought my WiiKey for $11 on Kaidomain.
The Cyclowiz was $30 so wtf!

Plus, I thought it was the best at the time because everyone talked about it.
I regret buying it now.


----------



## Seraph (Oct 30, 2007)

I wonder why the Wiikey team always have to make multiple announcements before they even release things that make no difference...I still wouldn't change to Cyclowiz though,  because of that damn update switch.


----------



## War (Oct 30, 2007)

I didn't even KNOW you could play Wii games just like using a flash cart. o__o


----------



## Infinitus (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> I didn't even KNOW you could play Wii games just like using a flash cart. o__o



Well, almost, you burn the disks yourself.

A data-based modchip is impossible, I think, or impractical.

Anyway, I'm amazed at the quick progress with modchips nowadays.


----------



## War (Oct 30, 2007)

Really? Wait, I don't think I understood right. All I have to do is get the ISO, burn it into a DVD, and that's it? Free Wii games? >___> I doubt that it's, but can someone PM me and explain to me how it works? I don't wanna spam up the board with my questions.


----------



## Infinitus (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Really? Wait, I don't think I understood right. All I have to do is get the ISO, burn it into a DVD, and that's it? Free Wii games? >___> I doubt that it's, but can someone PM me and explain to me how it works? I don't wanna spam up the board with my questions.



From my understanding, you modify the Wii's DVD drive so it reads burned .iso disks, correct.


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Really? Wait, I don't think I understood right. All I have to do is get the ISO, burn it into a DVD, and that's it? Free Wii games? >___> I doubt that it's, but can someone PM me and explain to me how it works? I don't wanna spam up the board with my questions.



pretty much, but of course you have to have a modchip in the wii


BTW, whats PAL and NTSC? just something i never learned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TIA


----------



## Infinitus (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(jacob33301 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> pretty much, but of course you have to have a modchip in the wii
> 
> 
> BTW, whats PAL and NTSC? just something i never learned
> ...



I think it is region encoding, like how European DVD's won't play in American players. (Unless you crack it or get a cheap player from Wal-Mart... they somehow do it.)


----------



## War (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh, I see. But you need a modchip. That's what I was wondering. Ah, if only I could buy things online. I would get one of those in a jiffy.


----------



## StacMaster-S (Oct 30, 2007)

Wiikey patch out yet? -____________-;


----------



## Sonicandtails (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(StacMaster-S @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Wiikey patch out yet? -____________-;


Close! They updated the Feedback section of their site ;D


----------



## StacMaster-S (Oct 30, 2007)

LAWL.

Well at least we know they're alive... and ducking our emails!


----------



## War (Oct 30, 2007)

So, umm...these Wii chips are only available online, right? ;__:


----------



## Sonicandtails (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> So, umm...these Wii chips are only available online, right? ;__:


Yes, and you have to solder them in.


----------



## War (Oct 30, 2007)

Ugh, that sucks. I really wanted free Wii games. D:


----------



## hey_suburbia (Oct 30, 2007)

Is it possible for someone to come out with a "complete patch" IE one that works with all chips?

Or is it going to be chip specific.

I'm talking theoretical here. yes/no?


----------



## Duracelpupu (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(hey_suburbia @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> Is it possible for someone to come out with a "complete patch" IE one that works with all chips?
> 
> Or is it going to be chip specific.
> 
> I'm talking theoretical here. yes/no?


chip specific code

(of course, clone chips should work with same code as the original 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Dirtie (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Now that it works, will the brick blocker be able to stop the update? Or is that a completely different issue...


Maybe I should rephrase that. Now that the Cyclowiz can run it, will the game work if Brick Blocker is used on it?


----------



## Redsquirrel (Oct 30, 2007)

no


----------



## MrKuenning (Oct 30, 2007)

BTW...  PAL and NTSC is not the same a region codes on DVDs.

PAL is the TV/Video format for europe, and NTSC is the image format for USA and JP.

They are actualy diffrent dementions and frames per second.  So, playing a PAL DVD on an NTSC dvd player (Even after cracking the region) would look like crap, it would probably be black and white and with lines everywhere.  Because the size and frames per second are diffrent.  For more info go here... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PAL


----------



## Opium (Oct 30, 2007)

Please do not bitch about the lack of a Wiikey update or any other modchip. All *non-helpful* and stupid posts henceforth will be trashed and you wont receive your delicious cake at the annual GBAtemp party.

You MAY bitch if you must in THIS thread ONLY.

Anyone attempting to spread fake news or files as a joke or otherwise may find themselves warned or banned.


You can still discuss the prospect of a Wiikey update but don't post anything not helpful, be stupid, or flame.


----------



## totty (Oct 30, 2007)

all wiikey users; Wiikey 1.9b Update Disc is OUT!!!


----------



## Shinji1989 (Oct 30, 2007)

.... 
for 1 month now...


----------



## StacMaster-S (Oct 30, 2007)

I think he was mocking us. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;


----------



## Elrinth (Oct 31, 2007)

tralallala. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wiikey


"[07.10.29] Update on Super Mario Galaxy Issue

In addition to the announcement made earlier today about Super Mario Galaxy, we are pleased to confirm that we have now identified the copy protection method responsible and created a fix.

In order to guarantee stability, we have had to make a fairly major change to the way the code works. While all tests have proven positive, the challenge now is to create a delivery system to allow existing Wiikeys to be updated.

As ever, we appreciate your patience and support while we do this."


----------



## tgc_9013 (Oct 31, 2007)

Could someone explain me the unplugging method to avoid duplicate channels?


----------



## SnickS (Oct 31, 2007)

First be sure that you're Wii's firmware is up to date (this is very important because else you will probably semi-brick your system)
Now you need 2 copies of the game, one patched with Wiibrickblocker and one that's "untouched".
Use the untouched first and start the update. Pull out the power cable of your Wii when it's about 10-15% (don't worry, you have plenty of time).
When you restart your Wii, there shouldn't be any duplicated channels, you should still be able to access the option menu and you should be able too play the game (or at least start the game), with the disc that has been Wiibrickblocked.


----------



## SectionX (Oct 31, 2007)

I am out of DVDs


----------



## ridgecity (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(2cb2ct7 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ridgecity @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprised to the extremes people go to avoid paying for copy.... the game is totally worth buying people...
> ...



About unpolished games, if it interests you buy it, it's not like the nes era where you might have spend money on a big dud, you can read reviews and get videos and previews.

If the game isn't available on your country I guess you can say that, as long as go buy it once it's available. 
but I'm dissapointed this is a game everyone will play and sell less that GTA, which pales in comaprison to Mario Galaxy.

The best thing we can show developers is that AAA games are want people wanna buy, specially us since we are the hardcore, too bad we end up with flashcarts and modchips and never pay for stuff. I've had the oportunity to put my Wii a modchip but I rather support what they are doing rather than steal their work, I gone back to the time I paid for my hobbies...


----------



## alucard77 (Oct 31, 2007)

Yeah, but if I bought Mario I couldn't play it anyway.  It would recognize my chip and say that I couldn't play it.

So, isn't Nintendo really defeating itself with this protection?  So, should I uninstall my chip, buy Mario, beat Mario and then reinstall the chip?


----------



## Seraph (Oct 31, 2007)

I think people have said the retail discs work on modded Wii's...


----------



## alucard77 (Oct 31, 2007)

Yeah, I just read that.  It seems like the chip shuts itself off.

In either case, the wiikey thing doesn't effect me that much, since I barely have time to play games at home at the moment.  I still need to beat Zelda, then go onto Metroid and then I could think about Mario.

It does bother me though how long Wiikey takes to figure things out.  I was a wiikey backer, but Cyclowiz has come through time and time again.  I almost ready to switch out chips.


----------



## StacMaster-S (Oct 31, 2007)

I've been considering it too, but I really hate to open my Wii again after getting a Wiikey in there. >_<  I wonder if the solder points are the same?


----------



## totty (Oct 31, 2007)

For those of you waiting for the Wiikey update to correct "Super Mario Galaxy" issues, here are some tidbits of information...

* The original Wiikey coder, reponsible for previous delays, is no longer working on it. The update is being authored by the same team responsible for D2Ckey.

* CyloWiz was already working on an update to improve code transfers and, by pure luck, it also fixed SMG. This is how they were able to issue an update so quickly.

* The Wiikey update is being written from scratch by the D2Ckey coding team. This takes time and will, most likely, be a more stable environment than the previously available (unfinished by the original coder) firmware v1.9

The Wiikey Team is fully aware of how anxious everyone is for this update and they are fully committed to providing a working and stable update. 

Source: www.wiinewz.com


----------



## amrod (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(totty @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> For those of you waiting for the Wiikey update to correct "Super Mario Galaxy" issues, here are some tidbits of information...
> 
> * The original Wiikey coder, reponsible for previous delays, is no longer working on it. The update is being authored by the same team responsible for D2Ckey.
> 
> ...



great a total re-write of the code.. that is gonna take awhile, maybe I was right when I guessed sometime in the new year


----------



## Tomobobo (Oct 31, 2007)

About what Team Cyclops says about the Wii not reading the drive RAM.  I don't understand how they say this when you can take the chip out before booting the game and it will still give you the error.  Doesn't that mean the Wii is looking into it's own modified RAM and seeing something different?


----------



## DarkCamui (Oct 31, 2007)

I just spoken to xiaNaix, and here is what he had to say:

Nawz and xiaNaix conversation wrote:
xiaNaix says:
Funny, people on GBATemp don't seem to believe it. LOL

xiaNaix says:
They cry for behind-the-scenes info and then when they get it they don't want to believe.

Nawz says:
Yeah...it is pretty stupid. How good are the D2C coders? I take it they know their stuff pretty well.

xiaNaix says:
Yes, but they are coding from the ground up to replace the code done by the old shit guy.

Nawz says:
But that is good. Since D2C know what they need to aim for in the update i say its better than what cyclowiz has done and just probably bypassed it...

xiaNaix says:
The update should be out this weekend or early next week.

Nawz says:
Its also a good marketing move from D2CKey, since they are helping their old product i think the D2C customers are now more keen to stick with D2C if any other D2C modchip comes out and gets detected.

xiaNaix says:
True.



Keep this news inside NTorrents please.

Taken from Ntorrents.


----------



## j5c077 (Oct 31, 2007)

i can haz 


QUOTE(DarkCamui @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> Ntorrents


?


----------



## DarkCamui (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(hybridstigmata @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> i can haz
> 
> 
> QUOTE(DarkCamui @ Oct 31 2007 said:
> ...



Stop acting like a fool.

"2007-10-26 10:17:05

Two new rules have been implemented

Rule 1: What happens in Ntorrents stays in Ntorrents. That means dont talk about us, our uploads, our seeds, our graphics, non of it. According to the rest of the web this site doesn't exist and or you have never heard of it.

Rule 2: Do not EVER post the url in a public forum NT will be fine, if you want to invite someone you can give them the url in private, but never in public. If they don't know they don't need to.

Violation of these rules will result in the deletion of your account as well as your invitees and inviter.

You may discuss the new rules here."


----------



## Elrinth (Oct 31, 2007)

then why are you breaking the rules DarkCamui?

oh and btw, looking forward to the date when galaxy is coming out, definatly buying it.


----------



## RingKing97 (Nov 1, 2007)

The D2C doesn't work on the older wii's, so wiikey doesn't have anything to sell us. If the there in no update then we all go get a cyclone there SOL no one would buy WiiKey. So they might just string us along until they have a fix. Sounds logical doesn't it??


----------



## SirDrake (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## SpaceJump (Nov 1, 2007)

Where does xiaNaix get those infos from?


----------



## Opium (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(SpaceJump @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> Where does xiaNaix get those infos from?



xiaNaix has contact with the Wiikey team.


----------



## thebugsdontbothe (Nov 1, 2007)

http://www.wiikey.cn/news.html

new update: 1.9g BETA


----------



## euphemism (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(totty @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> For those of you waiting for the Wiikey update to correct "Super Mario Galaxy" issues, here are some tidbits of information...
> 
> * The original Wiikey coder, reponsible for previous delays, is no longer working on it. The update is being authored by the same team responsible for D2Ckey.
> 
> ...




That means that the Cyclowiz had a [email protected]$$ firmware to begin with then.


----------



## CrimsoniteX (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(euphemism @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> That means that the Cyclowiz had a [email protected]$$ firmware to begin with then.



Or just got lucky


----------



## MrKuenning (Nov 3, 2007)

Or niegther.   But why are we still talking about it, it works now...


----------



## CrimsoniteX (Nov 3, 2007)

Cause its fun to bust each others balls, why else


----------



## euphemism (Nov 3, 2007)

pretty much.


----------

